# Cysts contanining clear fluid



## FizzyWizzy (Aug 12, 2010)

I am new to goats and new to a Blogging as well so bare with me. I just purchased 4 new goats about a month ago, 1 female nigerian, 1 pygmy/faintingX and 2 pygmy wethers. The female developed cysts on either side of her neck just above her waddle. I took her to the vet yesterday and she drained them and is sending the fluid out to be tested. The fluid was clear which I am hoping is a good thing but they are back again today. I'm wondering if they are waddle cysts or something worse. Also because she has been had to get close to in the pen, I noticed at the vets that she had some scaley patches on her head. When I got home I noticed that the wether she is with also has it. I am assuming ringworm. 
Can anyone enlighten me on these??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope the fluid comes back neg for CL and it is something easily taken care of.

As to the scaley patches on the head -- could be from dry skin maybe?


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Aug 12, 2010)

If it was CL would the fluid not be pusy? 
The scaley patches are round and the more you rub it the more hair falls out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant say how CL will present itself. Early on if it doesnt have time to mature and burst on its own it could be liquid ... I really have no experience with CL thankfully. :-/

can you take a picture? if you cant post it here (needs to be 430X430 pix or less) then just email me directly [email protected]


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

There is such a thing as waddle cysts, hopefully that's what your dealing with, but it's always good to test the fluid.


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Aug 12, 2010)

What do waddle cysts do? Am I going to have to drain them all the time or do they ever go away? :shrug: 
Stacey I will try to get a picture when sopmeone comes home here to help.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

CL has nasty pus. I doubt it was CL. Most likely the waddle cysts and there really isn't much you can do about them. Unless they are huge and interfering with her eating or breathing, I'd leave them alone.


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, that is what I had thought, the fluid should be a sticky pus. The vet was hopeful that it wasn't CL. I really don't know if she knows alot about goats. Anyway we will wait to see what the tests say.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Most likely a wattle cyst since the fluid is clear. CL fluid would not be clear.
When we had Toggenburgs we had a line that produced wattle cysts. They tend to be genetic in lines. Probably has something to do with whatever purpose the wattles had at one time many many years ago in goat evolution which nobody knows. We have several who had them on both wattles.
The problem with the cysts is they can look like CL especially to those who don't know about wattle cysts. They will continue to fill with fluid and need to be drained now and then. You can pull the fluid with a needle and syringe to drain. 
Our vet did a minor surgery on several of our does to remove the tissue around the cysts and that was successful in keeping them from returning.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...i've never even heard of wattle cysts...very interesting.


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, I guess I will have to learn to drain them myself because the vet charged me 180.00 to check, drain and send this fluid out to the lab.


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Aug 12, 2010)

Good news from the vet, the fluid was more of a protein content, not lymphadic. The lab thought it was maybe from a bug bite (which I doubt as it was on both sides) or a wound. Anyway good to know that it wasn't CL. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :stars: :wahoo: congrats....that is great news.............. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is awesome!! I'm so glad it wasn't CL!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good news  well hopefully they will heal up and go away so you wont have to deal with a chronic issue


----------

